# Remotedesktop winxppro zu winxphome



## Poldy (30. April 2004)

hi @all

erstmal ein dickes lob... tolles forum!

so nun zu meinem problem.....

versuche eine remote desktopverbindung zu meinem rechner herzustellen wo xphome installeirt ist. anders herum  das home zu pro funktioniert super
hab alle freigaben gemacht.... woran kann das liegen ?

bin für jede hilfe dankbar 

gruß
Poldy


----------



## gothic ghost (1. Mai 2004)

> hab alle freigaben gemacht.... woran kann das liegen ?


Hi,
Wieso Freigaben ?
Wenn du über die Remotedesktopverbindung auf den anderen
Rechner zugreifst mußt du dch ganz normal anmelden und 
kannst dann auf alles zugreifen, so als wenn du vor dem Rechner
sitzt und Freigaben sind überflüssig.
Wie versucht du dich denn anzumelden, als Admin oder User ?

Ähm, lese dir mal die Netiquette durch.


----------



## Poldy (1. Mai 2004)

Also.... die Netiquette hab ich gelesen... allerdings finde ich das mit der Groß- und Kleinschreibung ein bisschen überzogen... sorry ist aber meine Meinung!

So, nun zu Deiner Verständigung im Bezug auf Freigaben, in WinXPHome und WinXPPro muss man unter Systemsteuerung --> System --> Remote erst Mal die Berechtigung erteilen um diese nutzen zu können! Das meinte ich in diesem Zusammenhang mit Freigabe.

Desweiteren ist es doch komisch dass ich auf den Pro Rechner mit Remote zugreifen kann, aber nicht von dem Home auf den Pro via Remote. Zugegriffen hab ich über das Adminkonto...bzw... User mit Adminrechte.

Also, Remote ist auf beiden Rechnern installiert und aktiviert. Es sind auch eindeutige IP´s vergeben, das heisst feste. Aber trotzdem hab ich keinen Remotezugriff auf den Home Rechner !

Poldy


----------



## gothic ghost (1. Mai 2004)

Hi,
mit was  wählst du dich denn ein, über den Namen 
oder über  die IP des Rechners und was steht unter Domäne.
Was unter Erweitert : Lan oder ?


----------



## Poldy (1. Mai 2004)

Hi...

also.... hab mich über LAN 10mbit und grösser Verbunden einmal mit ip und einmal mit dem Rechnernamen unter domäne hab ich bei beiden Rechnern nix eingetragen.

Arbeitsgruppe ist bei beiden gleich, wobei diese ja nix mit Remote zu tun hat.
Das Netzwerk ist auch das gleiche... deswegen weiss ich ned was hier falsch läuft... und wie gesagt wiso geht es anderesherum ? ich weiss das xphome nur eine Verbindung kann!

Poldy


----------



## gothic ghost (1. Mai 2004)

> wobei diese ja nix mit Remote zu tun hat.


Wenn du auf einen anderen Rechner zugreifst ist es immer ein Remote,
egal ob im LAN oder WAN, das nebenbei.  
Da bleibt nur der Domäneneintrag, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.
Ich benutze es auch zwischen 2k Server + XP + Win98 und habe
keinerlei Probleme.
Eine neue Story für Windows 1000 und eine Ohnmacht ?


----------



## Poldy (1. Mai 2004)

Hi...

was soll ich dann unter domäne eintragen ?
ich hab doch keinen domänenserver.


----------



## gothic ghost (1. Mai 2004)

hi,
den Namen deiner Arbeitsgruppe,
die hatt in etwa die gleiche Funktion wie eine Domäne.


----------



## stuelli (5. Mai 2004)

Mal eine bescheidene Frage:

Ist evtl. die XP-Firewall "oben" ?
In der Firewall dann ggfs. mal den Remotezugriff freimachen/erlauben.

Da  es in diesem Thread schon um die Probleme der Remotedesktopverbindung geht, mal eine in diese Richtung gelagerte Frage an das Forum:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit der RD-Verbindung abzugewöhnen den lokal angemeldeten User vom Bildschirm zu fegen.
Jede andere Remotesoftware (PC-Anywhere, WinVNC, Remotely-Anywhere etc) machen das nicht. Nur bei Anmeldung des Remoteusers über die in XP eingebaute Remote-Lösung werden die Aktionen des Remoteusers für den lokal angemeldeten User "unsichtbar". So kann unmöglich ein lokal angemeldeter User verfolgen, was der Remoteuser gerade macht!?


----------



## pinkpanther (5. Mai 2004)

Dass es nicht geht liegt daran, dass Windows XP Home nun mal Home ist und nicht Professional...das ist einer der Vorteile von Professional, dass man seinen Desktop freigeben kann um von einem anderen Rechner darauf arbeiten zu können. 
Windows XP Home ist ein abgespecktes Professional, also mit weniger, vor allem Netzwerk-, Diensten.
Das einzige was möglich ist, ist eine Remoteunterstützung über den Hilfe und Supportcenter an den Pro PC zu senden, ohne Ablaufdatum, wodurch dann der Pro zugriff auf den Home hat, und der Home dann auch noch überwachen kann was der Pro macht. Ansonsten kann man bei Google nach dem Thema suchen und wird alternative Programme zur Desktopfreigabe finden 

@stuelli: mit der von mir eben beschriebenen Remoteunterstützung


----------



## stuelli (6. Mai 2004)

Werde das mal testen, pinkpanther 

Hoffe, dass dann nach wie vor nur der freigegebene Benutzer auf den Desktop zugreifen darf. Habe extra einen Benutzeraccount mit kaum "Rechten" eingerichtet, um den PC vor Schaden durch Unachtsamkeiten des Remoteusers zu bewahren.

Noch was zur XP-Remotelösung:

Hatte gestern (nachdem ich hier im Forum gestöbert hatte) mal einen Versuch mit UltraVNC unternommen......kläglich, kläglich, wie ich fand.
Bislang kam noch kein nachträglich (von mir) installierter VNC-Server an die Geschwindigkeit und die Problemlosigkeit der XP-Lösung heran.
Nicht verwunderlich, da Redmond sicherlich die Remoteoptimierung  tiefer ins XP eingebaut hat. Dennoch (bis auf den, ich sage mal vorsichtig, bisherigen Mangel - Umschalterei LOKAL-REMOTE....)bleibt für mich die XP-Lösung erste Wahl.
(Das soll aber keineswegs eine "Verteufelung" der alternativen Lösungen sein!)


----------

